# Photoshop Bildgröße ausgereizt?



## regurge (7. Mai 2009)

wie erstelle ich eine 490x1350cm Bilddatei in 76dpi ohne Stückelung .. habe nur Photoshop7 und bin da auf 10meter beschränkt --> kann CS3 mehr, oder bin ich an einer Grenze angelangt?


----------



## Zinken (7. Mai 2009)

Für was soll die Datei denn gut sein? Falls es gedruckt wird, erstell einfach eine Datei von 49 x 135cm mit 760dpi.
Bei solchen Größen legt man die Vorlagen üblicherweise ohnehin nicht in 1:1 an, sondern in 1:10 oder 1:5.


----------



## regurge (7. Mai 2009)

danke für die Tipps, ab CS4 scheints möglich zu sein


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Mai 2009)

In Photoshop 7 waren die maximalen Dimensionen noch bei 30.000 x 30.000 Pixel.
Aktuell liegt die Beschränkung bei 300.000 x 300.000 Pixeln, was bei 300dpi eine Druckgröße von 25,4 x 25,4 Metern entspricht. Sollte erstmal reichen, hoffe ich.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## eXistenC (9. Mai 2009)

regurge hat gesagt.:


> danke für die Tipps, ab CS4 scheints möglich zu sein



Das hat mit der Photoshop Version weniger zu tun, glaube ich! ich hab nen 4Proz Rechner mit 8GB Speicher und mach auch wesentlich größere Bilder mit alten Versionen auf. Es liegt an der größer der Auslagerungsdatei, die musst Du im System einstellen. 

LG eXi


----------



## Zinken (9. Mai 2009)

Sorry, aber es ging nicht um die maximale Dateigröße, die geöffnet werden kann, sondern, sondern um die maximalen Abmessungen.
D.h. beim Erstellen einer neuen Datei gibt es Begrenzungen. Und die variieren je nach Version und haben mit dem verfügbaren
Speicher nichts zu tun. Probier es einfach aus: erstelle in Photoshop eine neue Datei und schau, wie groß die werden kann (cm/px) ...


----------



## eXistenC (9. Mai 2009)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, aber es ging nicht um die maximale Dateigröße, die geöffnet werden kann, sondern, sondern um die maximalen Abmessungen.
> D.h. beim Erstellen einer neuen Datei gibt es Begrenzungen. Und die variieren je nach Version und haben mit dem verfügbaren
> Speicher nichts zu tun. Probier es einfach aus: erstelle in Photoshop eine neue Datei und schau, wie groß die werden kann (cm/px) ...



jo, stimmt, habs ausprobiert. Er warnt das ältere versionen nicht mehr als 30000pixel können. Das war mir nicht bewusst. Sorry für meine Fehlinfo!


----------



## ink (10. Mai 2009)

Hmm, Martin hatte das schon erwähnt....


----------

